# طرابلس ليبيا (ازالة من أجل التطوير)



## المزوغى صالح (25 يونيو 2009)

​طرابلس ليبيا / ازالة من أجل التطوير​​ازالة من أجل التطوير....جملة ترافقك طالما أنت تسير فى شوارع و أزقة مدينة طرابلس و احيائها المتعددة .....لاشك أن هذا التوجه بالازالة من أجل التطوير قائم على مخططات معدة سلفا و مدروسة بشكل جيد من هيئات استشارية و تخطيطية ذات كفاءة عالية....الا أن هذه المخططات لم تعتمد مباشرة بعد اكتمالها ليتم الشروع فى تنفيذها فى وقتها...فقد بقيت فى أدراج مصلحة التخطيط العمرانى دون اعتماد لفترة تجاوزت 27 سنة....أى منذ سنة 1980 م .....هذا التأخر تراكمت فيه متطلبات واحتياجات جديدة وظهرت ظروف و مؤثرات جديدة حيث ازداد السكان و ازدادت معهم الحاجة الى المساكن الجديدة وازدادت الحاجة الى البنى التحتية كالطرق و المواصلات وخطوط الصرف الصحى و التغذية بالمياه و الخدمات التعليمية و الصحية و المنافع العامة و غيرها من متطلبات الاحياء السكنية الاخرى كما أن الظروف الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و طريقة تعامل السكان معها قد تغيرت هى الاخرى.....وهذا الذى أفرز الاستياء و الخوف و عدم تقبل تطبيق المخطط بالازالة من أجل التطوير بمجرد الشروع فيه فالمضاعفات الاولى ظهرت بمجرد استلام المواطن البسيط التعويض غير المجزىء عن مسكنه المتواضع الذى كان محاطا بالخدمات اليومية من مدارس حكومية و خطوط مواصلات و شوارع وان كان أغلبها غير مرصفة داخل مناطق المخططات االعمرانية المحتاجة الى التطوير ليجد نفسه مطاردا من جديد بشبح الازالة من أجل التطوير خارج المخطط وخارج حدود سلطة مصلحة التخطيط العمرانى أى من قبل الشرطة الزراعية بعد أن اشترى قطعة أرض دون أن يدرى قانونية ما يفعله ... وجد نفسه بعيدا عن الخدمات التى افتقدها من أول يوم رحل فيه عن منطقته السكنية المتخلفة عمرانيا ليساهم من جديد فى تكوين نسيج عمراني أكثر تخلفا و أكثر تعقيدا لأنه سيبنى بالخرسانة المسلحة فى هذه المرة بعد أن كان مسكنه حوائط حاملة سهل الازالة من أجل التطوير.....​هذا الاستياء و عدم القبول من الشارع العام فى كامل مدينة طرابلس لهذه السرعة فى تطبيق المخطط ناتج من المؤثرات السلبية على الحياة اليومية التى يلمسها السكان من خلال تنقلهم داخل شوارع المدينة ​و شوارعها التى ينتشر فيها الخراب الناتج من عمليات الهدم و الازالة بشكل غير خاضع للضوابط القانونية من ضرورة ازالتها فور هدمها و نقلها الى المقالب العمومية بوسائل لا تسىء الى المظهر العام للمدينة و بيئتها ...​لقد كانت الحياة اليومية للسكان بالمدينة مستقرة اقتصاديا و اجتماعيا بشكل نسبى قبل الشروع فى عمليات الازالة و الهدم....الا أن المبالغ الاولى التى نزلت الى السوق مباشرة فور استلامها من عائلات متواضعة الدخل والتى كانت تحلم بمبنى عصرى قد ساهمت فى رفع اسعار مواد البناء و سعر الاراضى وأثرت فى سوق العقارات و المبانى بشكل فجائى مما كان له الأثر السلبى الكبير على السوق وكان سببا رئيسيا من أسباب التضخم المالى الذى أصاب البلاد ...فمعظم الذين استلموا تعويضاتهم متاخرين لم يتمكنوا من استكمال بيوتهم التى سارعت الشرطة الزراعية الى محاربتهم بحكم القانون الذى يحمى الاراضى الزراعية من حركة البناء العشوائى وغير القانونى....ونظرا لعدم توفر مخططات الاراضى البديلة لأولئك الذين استلموا التعويضات فقد كانت توجههم الى الاراضى الزراعية خارج المخطط هو التصرف المتوقع وان كان فعلا مخالفا للقانون وينجم عنه مناطق عمرانية أكثر تخلفا لأنها غير مخططة بشكل يمكن اعتمادها بعد وصول مخططات مصلحة التخطيط العمرانى اليها بعد 20 سنة أخرى على الاقل .....فهذا المساكن التى تبنى فى المناطق الزراعية المحيطة بالمدينة لاتتوفر فيها متطلبات المخططات العمرانية من مدارس و رياض الاطفال و المساجد ​و المنافع العامة والطرق و الساحا ت​​ و المناطق الخضراء و غيرها!!.​​ان حاجة مدينة طرابلس و أحيائها المتخلفة عمرانيا هى حقيقة لا جدال فيها على الاطلاق...هناك بالفعل 22 منطقة متخلفة عمرانيا داخل مخطط المدينة المعتمد وقد كانت و لازالت محتاجة الى الازالة من أجل التطوير منذ زمن بعيد....الا أن تأخر تنفيذ المخططات كل هذه الفترة قد جعل المساكن تتضاعف فى هذه الاحياء الى الضعف و أكثر  نتيجة لتعقيد الاجراءات الادارية للحصول على التراخيص و عدم توفر المخططات الجديدة للأراضى مما دفع الناس لبناء بيوت جديدة فوق أسطح منازلهم المتهالكة ليوفروا سكنا متواضعا لأسر أبنائهم الذين كونوا اسرا جديدة... ​كما انه من النتائج السلبية لتسليم الاجراءات التنفيذية الى اللجان الشعبية المصعدة غير الكفؤة فى فترة زمنية معينة فقد أعطى هذا الوضع جزءا من سلطة الدولة و أجهزتها الى تلك اللجان الشعبية و خاصة للمرافق فى اعطاء تراخيص بناء غير صحيحة قانونا فتحصل السكان على فرص مغلفة بشرعية غير قانونية للبناء فوق أسطح المبانى لتتراكم منطقة عمرانية متخلفة أخرى فوق كل منطقة سابقة ففوق كل مسكن بنى مسكن أخر وأحيانا ثالث و رابع وفى نفس المناطق المتخلفة عمرانيا طبعا ...فازداد السكان و السيارات و الاحتياجات و ظهرت كثرة المشاكل فى خطوط الكهرباء و المجارى فتم تكسير الشوارع المرصوفة و حفرت الشوارع غير المرصوفة و أصبحت المناطق المتخلفة عمرانيا داخل المخطط أكثر تخلفا من ذى قبل....​و نظرا لكل هذا فقد كانت الحاجة الى قرار الازالة من أجل التطوير هى التصرف المتوقع والمتسرع و الخاطىء فى آن واحد رغم الحاجة التى كانت قائمة اليه !!​وفجأة صدرت القرارات بتشكيل اللجان المدعمة بسلطات الضبط القضائى كالحرس البلدى و كتيبة هندسة الميدان ليتم تطبيق قانون نزع الملكية من أجل المنفعة العامة فتحركت الجرافات ليتم تطبيق مخطوطات المخطط القديم المعتق الذى كان مهملا منذ عشرات السنين فى أدراج مصلحة التخطيط العمرانى و الذى بقى دون اعتماد فاعتمد فجأة و صدر القرار بتطبيقه فوريا....وكان مانراه من انتشار الخراب و الابنية المهدمة و الاسوار المنهارة و الشوارع المخربة وكل هذه المظاهر غير الحضارية.....​هذا التوجه الجديد قائم على مخططات منتهية الصلاحية لأن ظروفها الزمانية تغيرت بالكامل​لقد كان من المفترض اعطاء هذا التوجه البالغ الأهمية بالازالة من أجل التطوير الفرصة الكافية لدراسته و اعادة النظر فيه من جميع الجوانب و اعادة طرحه امام الاستشارات الهندسية و التخطيطة فى ندوات و مؤتمرات و تغطية هذا التوجه بالازالة و التطوير بالاجراءات القانونية التى تضمن حق المتضرر تماما كما تضمن حق المستثمر اللاهث وراء الازالة ليبدأ مشاريعه دون النظر حل لأولئك الذين خرجوا من ديارهم بتعويضات مالية تائهين بلا مساكن ​لقد وضع الناس الذين وقع عليهم تطبيق المخطط فى أمر واقع خصوصا أول من طبق عليهم المخطط وهم سكان الهضبة الشرقية طرابلس فقد كانت تحت الضغوط من اجهزة الدولة الموكل اليها تنفيذ المخطط و تحت الاغراءات المالية بالتعويضات التى يترآى لسكان الهضبة الشرقية المتواضعوا الدخل ..... أهملت مصلحة المواطن نتيجة لغياب دور الدولة الحاضنة لمواطنيها و التى يفترض أن تضمن حق المواطن قبل حق المستثمر فلم تدرس العواقب فكان ان استفردت جهات التنفيذ بالتبليغ عن الازالة الفورية بمجرد استلام المواطن البسيط لصك مالى مقابل الاخلاء الفورى و الجرافة تقوم بالهدم بمجرد التوقيع على استلام الصك أمام صاحب ابيت المتهالك وأمام أفراد أسرته وأطفاله و جيرانه الذين ينتظرون نفس المصير.​ان تظافر جهود جهات التنفيذ للمخطط ضد مصحلة المواطن متمثل فى أجهزة الدولة وفى مأمورى الضبط القضائى و الحرس البلدى و الشرطة الزراعية و التى تدور معظمها فى فلك مصلحة المستثمر و الذى هو غالبا مايكون أحد أجهزة الدولة كجهاز تنمية وتطوير المراكز الادارية مثلا او مصرف الادخار العقارى أو غيرهما​كل أولئك كانوا متظافرى الجهد فقط من أجل تطبيق قانون نزع الملكية و الاخلاء الفورى المباشر لم ينظروا الى التأثيرات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية السلبية لهذه التعويضات التى نزلت كقيم مالية الى السوق فأحدثت به غلاء فاحشا فى أسعار العقارات فتضاعف الطلب على مواد البناء و الايجارات​فصرفت تلك التعويضات فى بناء مساكن جديدة بالخرسانة المسلحة فى أراض زراعية غير مخططة و لاتتوفر فيها أدنى متطلبات المخطط العمرانى المقبول زيادة الى أن هذه البناءات الجديدة خارجة عن القانون لأنه لم يجد احد ممن تم تعويضهم مخططات أراضى معتمدة تستوعبهم...​وكتصرف سلبى من المختصين فى مجال البناء و التصميم لم تقم نقابة المهندسين و أقسام العمارة و التخطيط بالجامعة و لا المكاتب الاستشارية و التجمعات المهنية المتعلقة بالمقاولات و لارجال القانون و لا الأعلاميين بأدنى تعليقات أواعتراضات أو انتقادات بناءة مبنية على أرضية قانونية صلبة تحول دون تواصل هذا التوجه الخاطىء فى مواصلة الهدم و الازالة دون أدنى تفكير فى المرحلة اللاحقة للهدم و التأثيرات السلبية لها من جميع جوانب الحياة العامة للسكان و البلاد..​فالهدم بحجة المنفعة العامة تحول الى منافع استثمارية خاصة لأجهزة معينة من الأجهزة الاستثمارية التابعة للدولة​و حق المواطن بالتعويض أهمل فيه الانعكاس السلبى على سوق الاراضى و العقارات فلم يتمكن أحد من استكمال منزله الجديد بقيمة التعويض و لم توفر لأى متضرر استلم تعويضه الغطاءات القانونية للآستقرار بعد ملاحقته من قبل الشرطة الزراعية فى حى متخلف جديد....​فما هو الحل اذن!!؟​ان اعمار البلاد عملية مركبة و معقدة تمس كل قطاعات الدولة و مكوناتها و مؤسساتها القانونية و الحرفية و الاجتماعية و غيرها و التضحيات من أجل المصلحة العامة يجب أن تتحملها الدولة فى حال ضرورة تطبيقها فالدولة و أجهزتها الاستثمارية هى الغنى الذى بيده سلطة التطبيق و سلطة القرار و السيادة و المعرفة الكاملة بجوانب الاستثمار و تأثيراته السلبية أما المواطن المتضرر من تطبيق أى مخطط هو الفقير الغافل و الجاهل بمصلحته وغير القادر على مواجهة التأثيرات السلبية بعد زعزة استقراره فى منزله فى بيئته الاجتماعية بعد أن تآالف مع معها و رضى بالاستقرار فيها مهما كان بائسا....​المصلحة العامة و المنفعة العامة ليست استثمارا عقاريا يجلب المال فقط...المصلحة العامة تتمثل فى حماية المواطن و رعايته بالقانون و حماية مصالحة فهو المكون الاول للدولة وهنا يتمثل حق المواطنة و الانتماء للوطن ..​ان الكادر الوظيفى الهندسى و التخطيطى العامل فى أجزة الدولة يفترض أن يكون قادرا على استيعاب جميع جوانب النشاط العمرانى للسكان أينما كانوا فى البلاد و بشكل متواصل عبر الزمن كما ان العاملين بهذه المصالح يجب أن يكونوا قادرين على ايصال المعلومات بشكل يضمن فعلا المعنى الحقيقى للمصلحة العامة فأ صحاب القرارت العليا الذين أصدروا قرار تطبيق المخطط يمكنهم التنصل من المسؤلية بما وصل اليهم من معلومات فنية من أهل الاختصاص..​هذه اللمحة البسيطة وان يترآى للكثيرين أنها اعتراض على مخطط الازالة من أجل التطوير الا أنها ليست كذلك على الاطلاق..فمدينة طرابلس بها أحياء متخلفة عمرانيا فى حاجة ماسة الى التطوير و بعضها محتاج فعلا الى الازالة و اعادة التعمير ولولا انها كذلك لما وضعت لها هذه المخططات منذ عقود من الزمن...الا أن ظهور هذه المخططات الى حيز الوجود و تنفيذها دون اعادة دراسة تأثيرت تطبيقاتها السلبية على المواطنين و المدينة و الاقتصاد هو الخطأ الاكبر الذى ننتقده...​هذه لمحة لانتقاد أجهزة الدولة الاستثمارية التى سلبت المواطن المغفل الجاهل بكيفية حماية مصلحته بالقانون من أثمن شىء فى حياته وهو استقراره  , وأمنه فى مسكنه ​فالدولة بمعناها الصحيح أيا كانت تركيبتها السياسية يجب أن تقوم على توفير حق المواطنة لمواطنيها بكل ماتحمله هذه الكلمة من توفير الأمن و الاستقرار و الدفاع عن المصالح وتوفير الصحة العامة و التعليم الاساسى و الدعم المادى و التعويض حتى الرضا فى حال وجوب تضرر المواطن من قانون نزع الملكيات فالدولة هى الأغنى و هى صاحبة المصلحة فى تطبيق قانون نزع الملكية لمؤسساتها الاستثمارية​الدولة يجب أن تقوم بحماية المواطن و مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى و المجتمع بأكمله من قوة وسيطرة أجهزتها الادارية و الاستثمارية التى تتخذ من قانون نزع الملكيات للمصلحة العامة درعا و ستارا لتمرير مشاريعها الاستثمارية على حساب مصلحة المواطن و المجتمع و استقراره الاقتصادى​الدولة يجب أن تمنع الجميع من التطبيق الخاطىء للقانون لهذه المجزرة العمرانية والهندسية على أرض الواقع فى مدينة طرابلس و التى ستبقى فى ذاكرة و تاريخ المدينة لأن افراغ أحياء بأكملها من التكوينات الاجتماعية المستقرة من أجل أهداف كانت فى أصلها أهدافا تنظيمية فتبلورت و صارت أهداف استثمارية تخضع لمعادلات اقتصادية أساسها الربح و الخسارة على أنقاض بيوت الفقراء فى أراضى الاحياء المتخلفة عمرانيا التى صارت اراضى مغرية للاستثمار ....أين دراسات الجدوى الاجتماعية من تطبيق المخطط المعتق فى هذا الوقت​لقد فقد المواطن البسيط خدماته اليومية من مدارس و رياض أطفال و مستوصفات و سهولة فى النقل و التنقل و الصلاة فى المسجد القريب و فقد جيرانه و ذكرياته واحساسه بالمكان الذى عاش فيه..​خرج تائها بصك نقدى لايجدى نفعا فهو لم يجد مخطط أراض يشترى منه قطعة أرض ولم يجد من يؤجر له ولم يجد أسعار مواد البناء و الايدى العاملة كما كان يعرفها قبل أن يستلم صك التعويض​ان التعويضات النقدية للمتضررين من اصحاب المساكن فى المناطق المتخلفة عمرانيا لم تراعى فيه الجوانب النفسية و الاجتماعية بل و حتى الاقتصادية التى كانت ذات تأثير سلبى ليس على المتضرر فحسب بل حتى على المجتمع...​ان أكوام الركام المهدم لهذه الاحياء أصبح مشكلة بيئية هى الاخرى فكلما تحركت الرياح فى مدينة طرابلس علا الغبار الناتج منه وهذا ملاحظ فى كل بيت من بيوت المدينة.​فما هى البدائل المقترحة لنصل الى حل!!... فالدولة كيان قائم مستمر بجميع مكوناته الاقاتصادية و الاجتماعية و السياسية و هذه الاحياء متخلفة عمرانيا بالفعل محتاجة الى التطوير وليس كلها محتاج الى الازالة!!​هذا ما اطرحه فى هذا الملتقى لأهل التخصص المهتمين​أتوقع مشاركة فاعلة و مجدية من مهندسى التخطيط و العمارة و رجال القانون و الاقتصاد​


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (25 يونيو 2009)

مشاريع اعادة التخطيط الكبري لابد ان تحكمها لوائح وقوانين حكومية من راس الدولة تعطي كل ذي حق حقه ..هذه القوانين بها الشق الفني الخاص بتطبيق وتنفيذ الخرائط والشق القانوني الخاص بالتعويضات والتعاقدات ..تتكامل في شكل لجنة تضم المخططين والمساحين والقانونيين ومهندسي البلدية والمياه والكهرباء والبنية التحتية..


----------



## المزوغى صالح (28 يونيو 2009)

أخى رشيد يعقوب...شكرا على مساهمتك...لا شك ان كل هذه القوانين موجودة و متوفرة فى اى دولة تريد تطبيق مخطط ما.....المشكلة ليست فى عدم وجود القوانين التى تحكم اى نشاط فى أى دولة ...انما المشكلة فى ان القانون لايحمى المغفلين....ولا شك أن من يقع عليهم تطبيق مخططات الدولة هم من عامة الناس فى الاحياء الفقيرة...وهؤلاء بحكم ثقافة أغلبهم لايعترضون على أى مخطط من الدولة اتقادا منهم ان هذا غير ممكن و هنا تكمن غفلتهم....أما أجهزة الدولة الاستثمارية فمن أفضل فرص استثماراتها تمرير مخططات الدولة التى توفر لها عائدا استثماريا كبيرا بأقل عوائق قانونية .....المشكلة فى طرابلس ليس عدم وجود القانون أوومخطط تطويرها....المشكلة تكمن فى أهمال مصلحة المتضرر من تطبيق المخطط بعد استلام تعويض لايكفة لبناء مسكن بديل وملاحقته بالقانون لدرجة عدم تكمنه من شراء أرض بشكل قانونى لعدم توفر مخططات أراضى بديلة و ان تحصل داخل المخطط بسعر عال جدا لم يتحصل على التراخيص بسهولة و هكذا تزداد الحاجة الى السكن بزيادة هدم الاحياء العمرانية المتخلفة منذ 40 سنة...لو توقفت عمليات الهدم المتواصلة فى هذه الاحياء لفترة يتم فيها اعداد مخططات أراضى بديلة أو بناء مساكن أو مجاورات سكنية جديدة ينقل فيها التكوين الاجتماعى كما هو من المنطقة المتخلفة الى المنطقة المطورة عمرانيا لكان الحال أفضل و النتائج السلبية أقل....​


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (29 يونيو 2009)

لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟؟
لماذا فشل كل القرارات الحالية في التطوير بل العكس ؟
لماذا قرارات الجهات العامة ألان ليست في صالح المواطن؟
لماذا هذه القرارات إن دلت فإنما تدل على مصالح شخصية بالدرجة الأولى؟
لماذا تصدر عن شخص غير مسؤل أو غير مؤهل " لا علميا ولا أخلاقيا "؟
لماذا يتم تجاوز كل اللوائح و القوانين المنصوص عليها أو تكييفها لتخدم أغراض شخصية ؟
لماذا لم يكن موجود هذا الكلام في السابق ؟
لماذا المنحنى العام لجميع المصالح العامة يتجه إلى الهبوط مع مرور الوقت ؟
اسمح لي أخي بان أجيب و أن أريحك بقول السبب!! 
السبب هو أنا و أنت ومن علمته الدولة وصرفت عليه , تركنا الساحة خالية لمن ليس لديهم لاعلم ولا أخلاق ولا انتماء ولا وطنية , يصولون ويجولون ويعملون ما بدا لهم لأننا تركنا لهم اخذ القرار و تنفيذه 
نعم ماذا تنتظر من صاحب قرار مؤهله دبلوم متوسط في مصلحة التخطيط مثلا أو ..... 
والسؤال الحقيقي هو: 
ماذا فعلنا اتجاه بلدنا و أهلنا؟ 
منا من اتجه إلى الشركات الخاصة وظن بأنه بعيد عن ذلك وفضل المرتب عن ما يترتب ,أو استسلم عند أول تجربة في الجهة العامة وترك تعيين الدولة, أو غير تخصصه من مهندس إلى تاجر ملابس !! 
أخي نحن السبب , لم نستطع إلا الكلام وحتى الكلام تغير انشغلنا بمصالحنا الخاصة 
لاتلوم من وجد الفرصة التي لم يتوقعها بأن يمسك منصب بدون مايكون لديه المؤهل ,أن يفعل مافعله هؤلاء بل يقع اللوم على من أعد لذلك المنصب وترك بأعذار واهية.
أخي قرأت مقالتك هذه منذ أربعة أيام وصدقني بأنك قلت ما نود أن نقوله وأنى انزعجت كثيرا لأنك أبدعت في وصف الحقيقة ولقد ترددت كثيرا في الرد . 
والله المستعان


----------



## المزوغى صالح (29 يونيو 2009)

يمكننا أن نسمى ماحدث كيفما نشاء....قد أكون أنا سبب فى هذا..أو انت ...أو غيرنا تماما كما كان المواطن البسيط المستقر فى بيته الى أن داهمه مخطط الازالة و التطوير....أحييى فيك انفعالك من قراءة المقال لأنه يعبر عن وطنية و عن احساس صادق بالكارثة....وهى كارثة خلخلة التكوينات الاجتماعية المستقرة مهما كانت حالتها المعمارية و التخطيطة و الانشائية....يذكرنى هذا الذى يحدث الان بمخططات(اتكنز الانجليزية) فى تطوير المدينة القديمة طرابلس حينما وضعوا شارعين بعرض 40متر كلاهما مزدوج يخترقانها من الشرق الى الغرب و وأحدهما يصل الى منتصفها ......لقد كانت المدينة القديمة ذات حالة مزرية من الناحية الانشائية و تخطيطها غير معاصر الا أن المحافظة عليها بتطويرها هو الحل الامثل.....و ما أراه الان هو أن هذه الاحياء التى تسمى متخلفة عمرانيا يمكن أن تطور دون هدم وازالة.....هذا المقال معروض للنقاش لنتعامل مع المشكلة لأنها قائمة و لنترك النياحة و النزاع فيمن كان سببا فى هذا الدمار.....المشكلة ببساطة هو أننا أفراد غير مرتبطين بنقابة قوية تفرض رأيها بشكل قانونى وفعال....وأقسام العمارة و التخطيط و المكاتب الاستشارية الكبرى فى البلاد ليست ذات سلطة تمكنها من ايقاف هذا المخطط....بل أن منها من أعد المخطط وساهم فيه....لماذا!!؟ لأن المهندس الوطنى فيها يعمل تحت المهندس الاوربى الذى لايفقه شيئا من بيئتنا أو ظروفنا التخطيطية و لا العمرانية......اذا لامجال لألقاء اللوم عليك ولا على غيرك من المهندسين الوطنيين....لأنك ستقضى عمرك و حياتك بلا فائدة....نحن نهدف من هذا المقال الى نشر الوعى بين السكان و تعريفهم بحقوقهم القانونية ليصمدوا بالقانون امام تيارات الهدم وقراراته المتواصلة للقضاء على 22 منطقة تسمى متخلفة عمرانيا تأوى أكثر من ثلثى سكان طرابلس.....نحن نأمل و نرجوا نقاشا هادفا قد يكون له أثر طيب فى نفوس أصحاب القرارات بالهدم و الازالة الى التروى فى تطبيق المخططات و مراجعتها و التعرف على امكانية ايجاد حلول بديلة توفر استخدامات جديدة لهذه المناطق بدل هدمها و زالتها.....نحن نهدف من هذا المقال الى التعريف بحجم الكارثة الواقعة على السكان و الى التعريف بالمشاكل الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية التى تنتظرهم و يكون لها انعكاس سلبى أيضا على المدينة بأكملها.....فتغيير التسيج الاجتماعى و التركيبة السكانية لأى مجتمع هى من أكبر الكوارث التى تزعزع الامن و الاستقرار فى البلاد......أنتظر مشاركة منك كمهندس و من الاخر كرجل قانون و من الاقتصاديين و من لهم دراية بعلم الاجتماع و المختصين بعلم النفس و غيرهم فى التعريف بحجم الكارثة التى شعر بها الناس من تطبيق المخطط فقط على منطقة واحدة من 22 منطقة متخلفة فى طرابلس!!! هذا هو هدفنا...نشر الوعى للمواطن و تعريفها بحقه القانونى ضد مؤسسات الدولة الاستثمارية و تعريف اصحاب القرارات العليا بحجم الكارثة التى يقومون بها عن طريق التوقيع غير الواعى على القرارات المحالة اليهم من مصلحة التطوير العمرانى التى كانت تحتفظ بهذه المخططات فى ادراجها منذ الثمانينات من القرن الماضى بل ان بعض هذه المخططات لعلمك منذ الستينيات!!
لانحتاج الى تعريف المشكلة أخى محمد الفرجانى المشكلة فى ببساطة فى ان أصحاب القرارات يبنون قراراتهم على مايصلهم من معلومات....اذا المشكلة فى المعلومات الصحيحة....لو وصلت المعلومات بشكل صحيح الى صاحب القرار و الى المواطن المتضرر و الى الجهة الاستثمارية أيا كانت و تعريف كل منهم بدوره و حدود صلاحياته و مايترتب على أى قرار من تبعات قانونية و حقوق و واجبات لمكا كان ماكان و لما استلم أى مواطن أى تعويض من أى جهة مهما كانت هذه الجهة.....المشكلة هو أن الدولة لاترعى مصالح المواطن و لكنها ترعى مصالح جهاتها الاستثمارية......من جهتى اعتقد أن تناول المشكلة بشكل هادىء و نقاش هادف هو السيل الى حل أفضل قد يعرج بقرارات الهدم و الازالة الى قرارات أكثر جدوى و أكثر فائدة من خلخلة النسيج الاجتماعى و مايتبعه من مشاكل و لنا عودة...​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جرئ وشجاع، والأهم موضوعيته ومصداقيته... وهذا ليس مستغربا من أخي العزيز صالح المزوغي.

لقد عبرت في موضوعك هذا عما يجيش بخاطري حول ما يسمى مخططات التطوير والإزالة في مدينة طرابلس، لم استوعبها ولم أجد لها مبرر، ولم أرى لها تأثير إيجابي، وفي النهاية لم تحل مشكلة ولم تأت بمنفعة أو خير للعباد... ولا يمكن بأي حال إطلاق وصف التخطيط عليها، بقدر ما هي قرارات ارتجالية وفردية، غايتها واضحة، لم تخف على أحد.

والعيب كل العيب على كل معماري يسهم أو يشارك في هذه المهزلة، والإثم على كل من له يد في ترسيم هذه الحالة من الفوضى.

أليس من باب أولى السعي لترسيم مخططات جديدة لمدن ومناطق جديدة يؤخد فيها الاعتبار لكل ما تتطلبه مدينة عصرية من خدمات وطرق ومرافق، وتترك مدينة طرابلس على صورتها الجميلة التي عهدناها عليها.​


----------



## المزوغى صالح (29 يونيو 2009)

الحق أنى شعرت من كلامك اخى جمال اللافى أن هذه المخططات ستطمس صورة المدينة كما عرفناها فى ذاكرتنا ....(image of the city) ستطمس الاحياء و المعالم و الحدود و الميادين و صورة الشوارع فى كل هذه الاحياء التى تسمى متخلفة بشكل خاطىء و سيىء.....اليست المدن القديمة فى كل بلاد العالم متخلفة حسب مقاييس التخطيط العمرانى الحديثة!!! لكنها هى العمارة و التخطيط الملائم لسكانها و لم يشتكوا لأحد من تخلف أحيائهم و مدنهم و عدم مطابقتها لمعايير التخطيط العمرانى المعاصرة!! اليس من باب أولى أن تطور هذه الاحياء بل و يتم تطويع كل الخدمات المعاصرة لها كما فعل الايطاليون بتطوير مدنهم القديمة حيث قاموا بتصغير حجم السيارة الى أقصى حد و صنعوا سيارات قمامة بحجم صغير جدا يمكنه السير داخل الازقة الضيقة و أوصلوا الماء و الكهرباء و كل مايستجد من خدمات معاصرة اليها.....هذا ما تحتاجه ال 22 منطقة ( المتخلفة عمرانيا بقوة القرارات وليس بقوة القانون) علينا أن ننشر الوعى فى هذه الاحياء بين مواطنيها ليعارضوا بقوة القانون هذه المخططات التى ستطمس صورة مدينة طرابلس المعاصرة و تاريخها ( بعض السكان لم يستلموا صك التعويض و قاموا برفع قضايا ضد الهدم و لم يتمكن أحد من تهجيرهم ولا زالوا صامدين يتابعون قضايا مرفوعة ضد الدولة و أجهزتها الاستثمارية.....لو قام كل أهل حى برفع قضايا مشتركة لما تمكن أيا كان من هدم أو ازالة أو تطوير أى حى يسمونه متخلفا عمرانيا............​


----------

